# My Photo Site



## tmurphy0828 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey everyone! a few days ago I started a photo blog for myself. The reason I started it was because I was looking to start a project that would always keep me busy either shooting, editing, or learning new things. I also wanted to share it with everyone so that is why I decided to start a blog. The goal in the long run is for the blog to turn into what will be my website. So ill still keep the blog updated but eventually it will become a feature on my website.

I was hoping you guys would check it out and give me some feedback. Hope you guys enjoy it!

Be warned it is a work in progress so things like the "About" and "Contact" pages are not finished. That being said I could use some sudgestions

Tim Murphy Photography | My name is Tim Murphy, I am a photographer and a skateboarder. This blog is a mixture of my photos, daily life, and random things I think are rad. Take a look through my posts to see my photos and the stories behind the shots


----------



## tmurphy0828 (Aug 9, 2013)

come on guys not even a boo your site sucks?


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 9, 2013)

It's actually not too bad, a pretty easy to view blog format site. 

Do you do any downhill boarding?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tmurphy0828 (Aug 9, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> It's actually not too bad, a pretty easy to view blog format site.
> 
> Do you do any downhill boarding?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks
I do a little bit but I live in South Florida and there are not very many hills haha its mostly flat. I go to parking garages and bomb down those sometimes but other than that there isnt much


----------

